# parts ID help old race parts



## carguy67 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi, all I need help identifying some parts I have. 1 is a cast aluminum cam cover has ZEITLER_ALSUP cast into it and a short block with a H casting and numbers 049 103 021 4A83. Any input would be appreciated My limited search shows it could be a Formula Super VEE parts.

I have pictures but can not post. Again any info would be helpful.


----------

